# Excision of Cepahlic Vein Aneurysm



## rhodesd (Mar 17, 2016)

We are trying to get pre auth for the EXCISION OF CEPHALIC VEIN ANEURYSM VIA LIGATION. I am unable to find a code for this and was trying to avoid using 37799 UNLISTED PROCEDURE, VASCULAR SURGERY.
Has anyone performed this surgery or have any input as to what codes should be used?
Thank you, Donna


----------

